# Annie ate grease-uh oh



## GoldenGal (Sep 15, 2009)

Earlier this evening my husband dumped some grease (about a cup) outside from meat we were cooking. Later, he wondered where Annie had been so long in the yard and found her licking/eating the grease he had poured out.
She is so tired tonight and not at all playful. I expected her to have some BM's by now but hasn't. Should I be worried? (I am!)

And yes, he has already said he will not dispose of grease this way again.:doh:


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe an upset tummy & some diarrhea. I use generic Tum tablets on my dogs if needed.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson ate about a cup worth of grease about a month ago... he opened up the cupboard and stole the can of bacon grease while we were out one evening. We have learned not to store it in there anymore! 

He was fine afterwards, I just made sure that he had lots of water to drink to try and help wash it through!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Probably has a tummy ache. Something like that should slide right through her system. Bet she'll be back to her old self in 24 hours.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The one concern I'd have would be pancreatitis. Some dogs can be very sensitive to large amounts of fat. Since she was licking it up off the ground, she probably didn't ingest all that much volume. 

Still, keep an eye out for the warning signs:
vomiting
abdominal pain
abdominal distention
awkward, hunched up posture
diarrhea
greasy or discolored stool

Pancreatitis can cause severe organ damage and even death, so be careful. It's very unlikely, but it's worth looking out for.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing. I only learned about this recently right here on the GRF, and I've been very careful with stuff like this with Gilmour since.



tippykayak said:


> The one concern I'd have would be pancreatitis. Some dogs can be very sensitive to large amounts of fat. Since she was licking it up off the ground, she probably didn't ingest all that much volume.
> 
> Still, keep an eye out for the warning signs:
> vomiting
> ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I thought the same thing. Keep an eye on her and get her to the vet if you see any of the signs.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Finn got on the counter as a pup (not that he wouldn't now, if it was there ) and cleaned out the container that catches the grease on the George Foreman grill. I was worried about pancreatitus, too. But he was fine, never showed any symptoms.

I hope the same for you.


----------



## GoldenGal (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank your for your replies! You guys are great!

And she seems back to her old self today. But I can tell you she must have enjoyed every bit of that grease last night- she keeps going back and looking for more!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Finn got on the counter as a pup (not that he wouldn't now, if it was there ) and cleaned out the container that catches the grease on the George Foreman grill. I was worried about pancreatitus, too. But he was fine, never showed any symptoms.
> 
> I hope the same for you.


Sorry to bump an old thread, but Murphy JUST did this and now I'm kind of freaking out. Not something I even think about since I never cook meat but my roommate had left the grill grease catcher thing...and Murph got to it. Now I'm totally freaking out....ugh!


----------



## nancy3909 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh - please be careful. My dog ate some raw bacon and developed a severe case of pancreatitis several days later. He was in ICU for 9 days and finally I had to let him go. I think always check with vet if they eat anything greasey


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a quick update to let everyone know that Murphy is fine. I gave him some hydrogen peroxide and he threw everything up right away. Luckily I had a bottle in with his stuff for just this type of situation


----------

